# CWC Cathedral / Riser Stem



## saladshooter (Dec 9, 2019)

Howdy

Looking for a Cathedral Stem in any original condition.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 13, 2019)

Happy Friday!

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 18, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 26, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 1, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 6, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 10, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 15, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 15, 2020)

Confused.

You would like to downgrade the second speckled chrome example?

I hope we've evolved as a group to think past shiny equals expensive and crusty equals cheap.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 15, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Confused.
> 
> You would like to downgrade the second speckled chrome example?
> 
> I hope we've evolved as a group to think past shiny equals expensive and crusty equals cheap.





I'm looking for a 6+ condition stem. My trade bait is like a 4. Trying to better match the patina of the bike in need.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 22, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 27, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 4, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 10, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 26, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 26, 2020)

Todavia!!!!




Nada?





Nada?








Ninguno?....







Waaaaaaooooooo...:eek:


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 6, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 15, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 22, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 7, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 15, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 27, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 5, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 22, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 13, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 6, 2020)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 24, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 14, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 24, 2020)

Still in the market.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 3, 2020)

Yep, still looking.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 17, 2020)

Still looking.  

Thank you!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 25, 2020)

Still in the market for a stem.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 8, 2020)

One of these days!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 21, 2020)

Still looking..

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## SkidMark1 (Oct 22, 2020)

I might have one. Let me check.
I'll get back to you. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 30, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

